# What Maintenance Log tool do you guys use?



## Jack508 (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm looking for options for logbooks, or something track the history of my maintenance. What are some options out there?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

My car tells me when my next maintenance is due.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

found it at Walgreens.
Works great


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I write everything in the reserved/blank pages of the Owner's manual and save all receipts in a folder. Much easier to provide and transfer the proof to the buyer come sale time. Guess I'm old-school like that. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> found it at Walgreens.
> Works great


Same. 
$1 Notebook. 
Log beginning and End of each 'shift' as well as # of rides on each platform and #of cancels.
This gives me the mix of personal use and Ridehail use for tax purposes.
The Vehicle's computer logs the maintenence aspects of the car. There aren't many on an EV though.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

In the manual that came with my car. All cars have the pages for you to write on telling you what needs to be done. 

It's a thick book usually in your glove box or in your trunk. 

It's amazing that people will read a manual to put a water bottle together but don't bother to open the manual to a car that costs thousands.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Spread sheet.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Memory


----------



## Driver100 (Aug 1, 2015)

You can make a one-page table schedule in Microsoft Word that covers about 75,000 miles; rows have oil change, tire rotation, brakes, tires, etc.; columns every 5,000 or 7,500 miles; make your self maintenance notes below that, major repair notes at the bottom.

Put that in a classification folder on the inside cover page, a page for major repairs each 75,000 miles, one for tire & battery, one for insurance/inspections, etc.; here is one option (you can reuse the folder after you sell the car): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006NVM1HK/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

2JoshH said:


> found it at Walgreens.
> Works great


Damn!
Someone beat me to being a smart Ass


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> I write everything in the reserved/blank pages of the Owner's manual and save all receipts in a folder. Much easier to provide and transfer the proof to the buyer come sale time. Guess I'm old-school like that. &#129335;‍♂


 All maintenance receipts kept in the glove box. (my 2019 bought it brand new with only 17 miles on it). My car if set correctly will tell me, 
some mechanics don't reset it tho, but I also write everything down. Being old-school is the best way to go. 
Being an old-timer and have seen cars change dramatically over the years. Maybe for the best!! All I know 40 years ago you couldn't go that far on a full tank of gas. My car has a 9-gallon tank and gets 43+ mpg. It's not a Prius.



Kilroy4303 said:


> Damn!
> Someone beat me to being a smart Ass


 The rest of you isn't so dumb either :laugh:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Just a yellow folder to keep receipts.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

2017 Toyota 130 k miles so far , tires , oil every 7.5 miles , tires , and brakes and rotors so far . All done by myself , other stuff will be fixed as I go , also 3 batteries ( vegas heat ) and one blower motor (ac) $130 and changed myself in 8 mins , gotta love Toyota engineers .

Have a dry erase board to keep track hanging in garage


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Service mode on car tells me when oil needs to be changed. Set at 7500 miles, usually gets changed at 8500.

Brakes squeak, time to change brakes.

Wipers are changed when I can't see when it rains. 

Tires rotations is on the oil change schedule. Discount tire recommended 5000 miles but 7500-8500 will do.

All other stuff is maintained when it breaks. On a good note, I just got my car back from the mechanic today for suspension issues.

After 180k miles, no leaks, the transmission looks good, differential is good. I need to do my spark plugs but they quoted $700 to change them out. I guess I will put that on my list when it cools down in October.

Looks like I am well on my way to the 250-300k I expected. I don't believe in manufactures maintenance recommendations.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I use the free version of Fuelly app. Tracks fuel economy and maintenance/repairs. Been using it for a long time. Has the ability to set up multiple cars and maintenance reminders.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

When the car stops operating its time to get it fixed.
This my log . 80k miles all i have done 2 sets of tires so there brand new now . 
8 oil changes. I m not changing anything else . No transmission fluids needed no antifreeze changes .
The suspension is still good. No point in wasting cash changing fluids that do not need to be changed .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Jack508 said:


> I'm looking for options for logbooks, or something track the history of my maintenance. What are some options out there?


My Car Fax


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Something i need to point out,

You won't REALLY know what your expenses are until your _selling_ your car. The wear and tear is reducing the value of your car, without even breaking things it's lowering your cars value.

There's a push to get uber/lyft use added to vehicle history reports, if (or my guess when) this happens using a car for uber at all will tank it's value by a huge amount. It's required by law to state if a car has been used as a taxi, while it's not required for uber/lyft use i feel like that will be coming and Soon! And honestly, a good used car dealer... they'll know if it was used for uber/lyft. The telltale signs are there and if they pull the idle time off the computer it will be a dead giveaway. If they are smart, the'll screw you.

Uber/lyft won't be lobbying against this push, I mean why would they? They have nothing to gain from it after-all. The consumer advocate groups are all over this, and the clock is ticking until they do it. More than likely, it's going to be an all or nothing red flag on your vehicle history report.

Rideshare/gig-work..

And then your car will automatically tank in value by 1/3rd.

https://www.wptv.com/money/consumer/buyer-beware-how-to-avoid-buying-a-used-uber-or-lyft-car
Currently ride-sharing services don't have to tell the next owner that countless strangers sat in the back seat, said Borges, and state lawmakers need to step in.

"I'm not going to say Uber is doing it intentionally, but because they're not being mandated, it's something less they have to worry about and something less they have to do," Borges said. "That does affect the buyer."
If those cars are ever sold, Borges said the buyer would get stuck paying up to 35 percent more than the car is actually worth. 
"They're going to be up against more maintenance items," he said. "It's an out of pocket expense that wasn't expected."
That potentially leaves people like Sturgell with lighter pockets and a car he never wanted.
"It's a buyer's nightmare," he said.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I use the free version of Fuelly app. Tracks fuel economy and maintenance/repairs. Been using it for a long time. Has the ability to set up multiple cars and maintenance reminders.


I forgot to add that you can add a picture of your receipt to the entry you make as well.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Google sheet. 
On my pc and on my phone.


----------

